# [HOWTO] Ripper un DVD double couche en un simple couche

## Antares

J'ai fait ce petit script pour ripper des DVD9 en DVD 4.7. Il suffit lancer le script et ca pond une image iso d'un poil moins de 4.7Gb dans le repertoire désiré. Note : le répertoire choisi doit pouvoir contenir les 10Go (enfin ca depend du dvd)  de fichiers temporaires....

Voila la bete : 

Note : j'avais pas de DVD pour vérifier la version final  :Embarassed:  , mais normalement ca marche.  :Very Happy: 

```

#!/bin/bash

function help () { 

echo -e "\E[31;47mRIPdvd2dvd : Compresser un DVD9 en un DVD5" ; tput sgr0

echo "

Usage : RIPdvd2dvd  [-r <répertoire>]  [-n <nom du film>]  [-t <titre>]  [-a <audio>] 

Options :

     -->  -n NOM du film

     -->  -r REPERTOIRE final de l'image iso

     -->  -t TITRE : Numéro du titre à extraire

     -->  -a AUDIO : Numéro de la piste audio à extraire (Attention, numérotation à partir de zéro)

Logiciels requis pour ce script : dvdauthor, transcode, mjpegtools, mkisofs (DVD:rip peut etre utile pour déterminer le numéro de la piste audio et du titre à récupérer)

"

exit

}

if [ $# != "8" ] ; then

 help

fi

while getopts "n:r:t:a:" option

do

 case $option in

   n) NOM=$OPTARG ;;

   r) REP=$OPTARG ;;

   t) TITRE=$OPTARG ;;

   a) AUDIO=$OPTARG ;;

   *) help ;;

  esac

done

#Début du processus de rippage

echo -e "\E[32;48m"

echo "#"

echo "# Etape 1/6 : Rippage du DVD sur le disque..."

echo "#"  ; tput sgr0

mkdir -p $REP && mkdir -p $REP/tmp

tccat -t dvd -T $TITRE,-1,1 -i /dev/dvd  -d 0 > $REP/film.vob | tcextract -a $AUDIO -x ac3 -t vob | tcdecode -x ac3 | tcscan -x pcm

echo ""

echo -e "\E[31;48mDVD rippé avec succès  (GN2)"  ; tput sgr0

echo -e "\E[32;48m"

echo "#"

echo "# Etape 2/6 : Séparation des flux audio et vidéo..."

echo "#"  ; tput sgr0

cd $REP

tcextract -i film.vob -t vob -x mpeg2 > film.m2v

tcextract -i film.vob -a 0 -x ac3 -t vob > film.ac3

rm -f film.vob  

echo -e "\E[32;48m"

echo "#"

echo "# Etape 3/6 : Compression du flux vidéo..."

echo "#"  ; tput sgr0

# Calcul du facteur de compression

FACTEUR="$(echo "1.05* $(du film.m2v | cut --fields=1 -)/(4600000 -  $(du film.ac3 | cut --fields=1 -))" | bc -l | cut --bytes=-4 -)"

echo ""

echo -e "\E[31;48mLe facteur de compression est de $FACTEUR"  ; tput sgr0

echo ""

# Compression

tcrequant -i film.m2v -o film2.m2v -f $FACTEUR 

rm -f film.m2v

echo -e "\E[32;48m"

echo "#"

echo "# Etape 4/6 : Réassemblage des flux audio et vidéo..."

echo "#"  ; tput sgr0

mplex -f 8 -o film.mpg film2.m2v film.ac3 

rm -f film2.m2v

rm -f film.ac3

echo -e "\E[32;48m"

echo "#"

echo "# Etape 5/6 : Mise en forme du dvd crompressé..."

echo "#"  ; tput sgr0

dvdauthor -o $NOM $REP/film.mpg 

dvdauthor -o $NOM -T

rm -f $REP/film.mpg

rm -rf $REP/tmp

echo -e "\E[32;48m"

echo "#"

echo "# Etape 6/6 : Création de l'image ISO..."

echo "#"  ; tput sgr0

mkisofs -dvd-video -o $REP/${NOM}.iso $REP/$NOM

rm -rf $REP/$NOM/ -rf

echo -e "\E[32;48m"

echo "#"

echo "# Fin du processus"

echo "#"  ; tput sgr0

eject

```

Last edited by Antares on Tue Dec 06, 2005 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jerem

Le principal inconvénient, ce sont les 10 GO de fichiers temporaires.

DVDshrink, sous windows, pond directement les 4.7GO à la volée...et il fonctionne sous Wine !

Et DVDrip aussi fait ça, alors s'il faut l'utiliser pour voi les numéros de piste, pouquoi pas pour le reste ?

----------

## Adrien

Et que dites-vous de celui-là!?  :Very Happy: 

```
#!/bin/bash

emerge lxdvdrip

lxdvdrip

eject /dev/dvd

eject /dev/dvdr
```

oui, je --------> [ ]  :Rolling Eyes:   pas la peine de pousser!

----------

## sireyessire

```
* media-video/dvd9to5 

     Available versions:  ~0.1.7 

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://lakedaemon.netmindz.net/dvd9to5/

     Description:         Perl script to backup the main feature of a DVD-9 on DVD-5

```

ça a l'air d'exister aussi en perl et dans portage.

----------

## Antares

J'ai fait ce script parce que je trouve que la qualité de DVDshrink est très limitée dès lors que l'on veut compresser un DVD assez gros. Tandis qu'avec ce script on peut faire une compression très forte avec toujours une qualité irréprochable.

Pour ce qui est du script dans portage, je vais essayer ca pour voir ce que ca vaut.

----------

## kwenspc

dites c'est pas sympa, il fait un bô script et vous vous le félicitez même pas. (ok d'accord ça existe déjà et alors?)

beau boulot Antares! te laisses pas faire par les rabat-joie   :Cool: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> dites c'est pas sympa, il fait un bô script et vous vous le félicitez même pas. (ok d'accord ça existe déjà et alors?)
> 
> beau boulot Antares! te laisses pas faire par les rabat-joie  

 

quoi rabat-joie, moi je fais juste remarquer qu'il existe un truc pareil dans portage. 

sinon ton script il utilise des belles fonctions mais c'est quoi les dépendances?

et mine de rien c'est chiant de devoir avoir 10 go de libre... même pour encoder un dvd avec mencoder tu as pas besoin de le ripper...

----------

## Adrien

Ouais, malgré ma blague à deux balles, bien joué pour le script, je savais même pas qu'il était possible de faire un machin comme ça!  :Very Happy: 

Merci à toi, je vais tester ça dès que possible!

De mon côté je vois pas trop où est le problème pour trouver 10Go de libre, quand on voit les disques dur monstrueux qu'on a maintenant... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Antares

Merci kwenspc et Adrien  !  :Very Happy: 

Pour les dépendances, c'est indiqué dans l'aide : dvdauthor, transcode, mjpegtools, mkisofs.

Pour l'espace nécessaire, j'avoue que je ne me suis jamais posé la question.... :Embarassed: 

----------

## Jerem

DVDshrink de qualité médiocre ?

Au moins avec ça tu peux couper le générique, faire une compressions différente pour chaque chapitre, et même pour chaque menu, et encore tu peux définir toi même les plages de temps à compresser différemment...

Sans compter le fait que si tu fais une analyse approfondie(45 minutes !) et que tu utilises les filtres, la qualité est géniale....

Et en plus pas besoin de regarder les numéros de piste ou que sais-je d'autre. Là il affiche les noms de langues....

Cependant, c'est toujours bien d'avoir des alternatives. Tu as un beau script, félicitations, maintenant il faut l'améliorer !

----------

## Antares

Au départ j'ai fait ce script pour répondre à un besoin tres personnel. Je voulais un truc simple rapide. Il faut une seconde pour lancer ce script, car dans 99% des cas, le titre a récupérer est le 1, et pour l'audio c'est la voie 0, et les menus ne m'interessent pas.

 *Quote:*   

> Cependant, c'est toujours bien d'avoir des alternatives. Tu as un beau script, félicitations, maintenant il faut l'améliorer !

 

Vi je compte ajouter un moyen d'intégrer les sous titres et peut etre plusieurs flux audio. Je vais réfléhir a tout ça  :Smile: 

----------

## cylgalad

http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/index.html

----------

## yet_another_olivier

Il y a aussi   dvddump .

Perso, il me donne toute satisfaction, même sur les film assez long, j'arrive quand même a caser vf/vo et les sous-titres qui vont bien.

Qualité est trés bonne dans l'ensemble.

----------

## loopx

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/index.html

 

heu, c'est le meme que sous windows ?

et pourquoi 0 ebuild ...  :Sad: 

----------

## gbetous

il m'interresse vachement ce script !!! je cherchais a faire qqchose de similaire, mais comme je connaissais aucun outil nécesaire, il m'aurais fallu des mois pour faire mon 1er DVD (je suis pas trop adepte de la copie : je prefere taxer mes copians plusieurs fois   :Cool:   )

bref, j'ai finis par dvdshrink sous windows (qui il faut le reconnaitre, releve de la magie tellement c'est simple).

donc si tu pouvais faire une liste des outils utilisés, et des paquets Gentoo qui les fournissent, ce serait super !

----------

## loopx

c'est ca non :

Logiciels requis pour ce script : dvdauthor, transcode, mjpegtools, mkisofs (DVD:rip peut etre utile pour déterminer le numéro de la piste audio et du titre à récupérer)

----------

## UB|K

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *cylgalad wrote:*   http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net/index.html 
> 
> heu, c'est le meme que sous windows ?
> 
> et pourquoi 0 ebuild ... 

 

ça n'est pas dans portage mais il y a quand même une ébauche d'ebuild ici:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2641785.html#2641785

mais ça n'a rien à voir avec le vrai dvdshrink.

----------

## Antares

J'ai fait une amélioration de ce script en ajoutant le support des sous titres, et une invite pour le choix du flux audio en fonction de la langue , et une autre invite pour le choix du titre. Le hic c'est que ma copine (A quoi ca sert ca...:/) a coupé mon pc par la multiprise... Adieu disque dur, adieu mon bô script (parmi d'autre). Si je vous parle c'est que je n'ai pas (encore) été incarcéré pour meurtre mais je sais pas si j'aurais le courage de tout refaire ... :/

----------

## LaMs

T'as perdu tes donné parce que ton ordi à perdu le courant ? Merde t'es pas chanceux. C'est le disque qui est capoute physiquement ? Parce que si c'est juste logique tu peux toujours essayer des outils de récupération de donné...

----------

## Antares

le disque est mort physiquement, j'ai meme tenté un formatage de bas niveau avec les outils du constructeurs, rien n'y a fait.....  :Sad: 

----------

## befa

tres bon script!!! bravo!!

par contre, j'ai une question... j'ai un dvd qui contient des series en gros 4 a 5 episode... et je veux ripper ce dvd, d'une pour le passer de double a simple couche...et avoir tous les titres!! comment je fais ca? car bien entendu je ne veux pas recuperer juste un titre...

en esperant m'etre bien fait comprendre  :Smile: 

----------

## Antares

il faut rajouter "-chapter " dans la commande:   *Quote:*   

> -chapter 10-15

   par exemple.

----------

## GNUtoo

wow genial...

moi je cherche depuis des mois a trouver comment extracter un dvd9 sur le dd

car je voyage beaucoup et je copie le dvd sur le dd du portable 

et xine dvd://locationdufolder Video_ts sur le dd et c'est magique

mais pour copier un dvd9 y'as des erreurs et j'ai essaye sans succes avec:

-cp

-mc

-dd if=/dev/cdrom of=ficher.iso avec de multiples options

donc je cherche a comprendre ca:

dr_exec tccat -t dvd -T $TITRE,-1,1 -i /dev/dvd  -d 0 > $REP/film.vob

c'est quoi dr_exec???

----------

## Antares

un oubli de suppression lorsque je faisais des tests!

----------

## Antares

Sinon vas voir tuxrip. 

C'est la meme idée que moi (faire un script bash et utiliser mencoder) mais a beaucoup plus grande echelle. Je n'ai pas essayé mais ca a l'air bien. Et si tu veux te faire un truc bien personnalisé, tu peux toujours t'inspirer du code.

----------

## GNUtoo

merci bcp

c'est quand meme chiant les protections...lol (surtout pour une uttilisation LEGALE...)

meme pas besion de le modifier...

--clone

Fait une copie complète d'un DVD (backup). Nécessite le programme vobcopy.

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=vobcopy

je vais mettre ca sur le wiki anglais

mais avant va faloir que je fasse de la place pour tester ca (surtout vobcopy)

----------

